# decent bodybuilding gyms near fallowfield, manchester



## southshields

Hi guys, been reading for a good few weeks now great forum and im glad to be a part of it.

just a quick question, went to university in manchester this year and im absolutely sick of the sugden center and how busy it is, cant seem to find any decent bodybuilding gyms around at all just all commercial style soft ones. im moving to fallowfield when go back in september so im just wondering if there is any bodybuilding gyms around this area?

im fortunate enough that im home in the north east for 4 months so i have a decent window to train at marine house in seaburn, sunderland. excellent gym.


----------



## cellaratt

Welcome aboard...sorry I can't help you with your question but welcome none the less...


----------



## pod13

southshields said:


> Hi guys, been reading for a good few weeks now great forum and im glad to be a part of it.
> 
> just a quick question, went to university in manchester this year and im absolutely sick of the sugden center and how busy it is, cant seem to find any decent bodybuilding gyms around at all just all commercial style soft ones. im moving to fallowfield when go back in september so im just wondering if there is any bodybuilding gyms around this area?
> 
> im fortunate enough that im home in the north east for 4 months so i have a decent window to train at marine house in seaburn, sunderland. excellent gym.


The nearest gym that is anything likea hardcore gym in fallowfield is Fizeek (dodgy name). I trained there a couple of times when at uni. It's on Westbourne Road (well it was last time I drove down there) behind the Sainsburys car park, beyond the chippy. It's not that well equipped (well, it wasn't about 10 years ago anyway):

2, Westbourne Rd Fallowfield

Manchester

M14 6YN Tel: 0161 224 5168

Have you got a car? If so, you could make the journey to Evolution in Rochdale - easily the best gym I've ever seen: http://www.evolutionphysicalexcellence.co.uk/

Or try Bettabodies in Denton:

http://www.gymvisit.com/gyms/europe/united_kingdom/manchester/Denton/bettabodies


----------



## southshields

pod13 said:


> The nearest gym that is anything likea hardcore gym in fallowfield is Fizeek (dodgy name). I trained there a couple of times when at uni. It's on Westbourne Road (well it was last time I drove down there) behind the Sainsburys car park, beyond the chippy. It's not that well equipped (well, it wasn't about 10 years ago anyway):
> 
> 2, Westbourne Rd Fallowfield
> 
> Manchester
> 
> M14 6YN Tel: 0161 224 5168
> 
> Have you got a car? If so, you could make the journey to Evolution in Rochdale - easily the best gym I've ever seen: http://www.evolutionphysicalexcellence.co.uk/
> 
> Or try Bettabodies in Denton:
> 
> http://www.gymvisit.com/gyms/europe/united_kingdom/manchester/Denton/bettabodies


cheers mate, what do you mean by not that well equipped? also is it packed with students?

i dont have a car no otherwise i would be heading to evolution. hopefully in the next 4 months i can possible save up for a little banger to get me round.

ive been very surprised with the lack of any decent gym within the center of manchester like. its really frustrating.


----------



## MXD

Welcome matey


----------



## evad

denton's a trek away mate

eccles (tan's fellas gym) is nearer

flex n tone is even nearer still

go to the end of the mancunian way and your practically at salford, flex n tones near there

eccles will be a trip down regent road (think its regent road) after, and into eccles


----------



## DNC

You could go Cosmos in Sale mate where i train.Great gym,take you about 10 mins if you can get yourself a little motor sorted.It's walton road of washway road.


----------



## pod13

southshields said:


> cheers mate, what do you mean by not that well equipped? also is it packed with students?
> 
> i dont have a car no otherwise i would be heading to evolution. hopefully in the next 4 months i can possible save up for a little banger to get me round.
> 
> ive been very surprised with the lack of any decent gym within the center of manchester like. its really frustrating.


That Fizeek place I mentioned had (as far as I remember) a squat rack, dumbells and bars (olympic), couple of benches, seated & standing calf machine, leg press. It was alright, but just dated and not as well maintained as other gyms about Manchester. Maybe they've done it up since then? Might even have closed down, I think it was about 10 years ago. There were a mix of students and locals in there when I went.

If you've not got a car it's a bit of a bugger. Any chance of making friends with a rich southern student? They've all got cars. Just hang about in the Queen of Hearts and you'll find plenty of rich southern numpties. :beer:



davetherave said:


> denton's a trek away mate
> 
> eccles (tan's fellas gym) is nearer
> 
> flex n tone is even nearer still
> 
> go to the end of the mancunian way and your practically at salford, flex n tones near there
> 
> eccles will be a trip down regent road (think its regent road) after, and into eccles


I wouldn't fancy the walk from Fallowfield to Salford! I guess the best way to get to Flex & Tone would be to get a Finglands/ Magic bus into Manchester from Fallowfield, then get a train out to Salford Crescent and walk past the Uni, past Slowboat, and onwards to the Gym - google the address, it's about a 3/4 mile walk from the station.


----------



## evad

pod13 said:


> I wouldn't fancy the walk from Fallowfield to Salford! I guess the best way to get to Flex & Tone would be to get a Finglands/ Magic bus into Manchester from Fallowfield, then get a train out to Salford Crescent and walk past the Uni, past Slowboat, and onwards to the Gym - google the address, it's about a 3/4 mile walk from the station.


its a hell of a lot closer then denton or sale mate :lol:

metro will take you into eccles, then i suppose a bus may be another option?


----------

